

Request HN: If you're looking for an idea, here's my problem - swalsh

As a developer I have a pretty flex schedule, so my schedule is pretty irregular.  One of the unfortunate draw backs of that is when I have meetings with non developers they're almost always "early", and I almost always forget about them.  I wish I had an app that automatically connected to my outlook calender, and set an alarm clock.  I have an iphone, and a fit bit.<p>Just an idea :D
======
koopajah
Is <https://www.appointmentreminder.org/> what you're looking for? HN thread
of the launch by patio11 here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1975316>

There's a bunch more on google

~~~
patio11
Not a great fit for his use case, given that it doesn't do Outlook
integration. It is also built for reminding lots of clients rather than
yourself, repeatedly, in a way which would meaningfully compromise his
utility. (For example, I rather suspect he'd get reminders not delivered after
hitting the rate limit for calling himself. The rate limit exists to prevent
clients from imposing overmuch on customers of theirs.)

------
johnmurch
If you have icloud and export your outlook calendar to it - you could
automatically setup a X minute reminder before all appointments.

[http://www.peachpit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1829132&...](http://www.peachpit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1829132&seqNum=5)

~~~
swalsh
The problem is 90% of the time, I don't need that much of a reminder. Its only
for when I have meetings before 10:30am.

------
zzilch
Maybe you can create a recipe on IFTTT.com to set a reminder with an alert for
appointments if they are before a certain time of day. I haven't tried to
create a time-based recipe before but you can see if it's possible
<https://ifttt.com/wtf>

------
jplmelanson
You can set an automatic SMS reminder in outlook web access, I guess desktop
version should have it too. This is the most practical way I found myself.

------
dear
OK. How much are you going to pay for that?

